# Kontakt 5.4.1 snap shot system for nki?



## Hans Josef (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello,
can someone tell me, what the new feature does/mean: Snapshot system for nki's?

Best,
Hans Josef


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 27, 2014)

It's "a way of saving variations of any KONTAKT Instrument for easy recall". There's a description and tutorial in the Kontakt 5 Manual Addendum.


----------



## Hans Josef (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks.
Could you paste the description, because i don't know if iinstall the update now...

Is it available through scripting?


----------



## amordechai (Sep 27, 2014)

Hans Josef @ 27.9.2014 said:


> Thanks.
> Could you paste the description, because i don't know if iinstall the update now...
> 
> Is it available through scripting?



From the K5 addendum manual:



> Snapshots, introduced as part of the KONTAKT 5.4.1 update, offer a way of saving variations of any KONTAKT Instrument for easy recall. Take, for example, the NI Abbey Road Drummer products; each comes with a fully-featured mixer including separate channels for each drum component, as well as built-in effects like Solid G-EQ, Solid Bus Comp and Transient Master. With KONTAKT Snapshots, you can create any number of mixes for the same Instrument, save them in the new .nksn file format and re-use them in your next project or share these Snap- shots across your computers. You can even share them with other users who own the same KONTAKT Library. Access the Snapshot View via the camera icon in the Instrument Header, switch back to the familiar Info View with its Input / Output configuration options by clicking the i icon.


----------



## Hans Josef (Sep 27, 2014)

So far it makes no sense to me. Why not saving it to a new nki???

I'm searching for an easy way to store presets. But I think this function is not the right for storing presets. Or is it possible to load these snapshots through a script?

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## mk282 (Sep 27, 2014)

Basically any NKI can now have its own presets without needing to manually script the preset system in code.

Why not save to a new NKI? Because when you save a preset to a new NKI, it has to reload the samples again... snapshots are tied to a particular NKI and when you load a different snapshot samples aren't necessarily reloaded (unless your library does dynamic sample purging). In any case it's faster than loading a new NKI.

It is also easier to transfer .nksn files into their dedicated folder, the only thing that matters is that the NKI filename is the same between the two systems... right now if NKI is transferred between two systems things might not always work correctly.


All in all, snapshots are a killer feature and it was about time NI added something like that to Kontakt! This will make creation of presets a much easier ride for the developers.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Sep 27, 2014)

not tested yet, but will be killer to implement a snapshot morph like reaktor does  can't wait to dig into this release.

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## mk282 (Sep 27, 2014)

I wouldn't bet on that...


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 28, 2014)

mk282 @ Sat Sep 27 said:


> snapshots are tied to a particular NKI



Unfortunately, it seems that they're just tied to names rather than individual files. :/

Not surprisingly, you can break instruments if you happen to load a snapshot that's become associated with an NKI that didn't create it:

http://i.imgur.com/I04c7ZV.gif

(Second instrument is a Time Machine variant.)

I suppose the moral here is devs (and users) should start using different names for all NKIs, if they want snapshots to work reliably.


----------



## Hans Josef (Sep 28, 2014)

Is there any information how to use this function in KSP Reference Manual?
Or is it a secret how to use it within a script...


----------



## mk282 (Sep 28, 2014)

There is no scripting necessary to use snapshots. Consequently, there is no way to call for snapshot saving/loading/renaming within the scripts - this is done at instrument level, by selecting the snapshot tab in the instrument header, not by the script.

There's new info related to the new persistence_changed callback in KSP Reference that comes along with K5.4.1. Useful thing that allows you to call functions after init callback, without needing to work around with PGS or listener callbacks to do the same thing.


----------



## Robym (Sep 30, 2014)

So it seems the snapshots are kind of replacing the all boring save -array load -array business with the advantage of a menu that remembers also (snapshots) titles...

i am not sure but this way all the libraries that are made of one NKI only and lots of presets now will take advantage of this utility saving 1000s of lines of code...

i think snapshots will remember all that is made_persistent (@strings included )... 
pls correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## mk282 (Sep 30, 2014)

Snapshots save anything - all instrument parameters and script states.


----------

